# Color Comp Wilton CT Hazard Squad



## DvldocJoe (Aug 18, 2010)

Greetings,

I am looking for pics from the matchbox color comp series or code 2 custom series 
for the Wilton CT Fire department. I know some engines and a hazard squad were done.
TIA,
Doc Ashcraft


----------



## DvldocJoe (Aug 18, 2010)

example:


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Color Comp Wilton Fire Engines: Captain Brian Elliott of the Wilton Fire Dept. is the one behind these Color Comp models for his department

Seagrave

















Mack Model B

















My Hazard Squad apparently is out on a run as it is not parked on the shelf where it is supposed to be. I will have to keep looking and add a picture of it when it returns to quarters.


----------

